# REW setup with Protools HD system



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone here successfully used REW with a Protools HD rig? 

here's my setup:
Mac Intel Xeon 2.33 Quad core (running Tiger)
Protools HD2 with a 192 i/o

I downloaded the REW for Mac and loaded it into the sytem. When I go to setup the soundcard, I can get the calibration sound as well as the test tone sound to come through the speakers (I selected the Core Audio output and 44.1k for the input, for the output, my only choice is Default). I plugged a pic into a pre into the first channel of my 192. I can see the mic picking up signal in the preamp as well as in the 192 input channel 1. however, although REW can create the test tone through the speaker, the microphone setup doesn't pick up anything. when I go to "test connection" after the calibration it says the input is too low to work and I get no reading/analysis. When I'm looking at the meter, I see the signal on the left mono meter at -12 and hear the test tone, but am getting nothing on the right stereo meter. I have tried everything including switchign the input from left to right, etc. I'm assumign its working somewhat if i can hear the tone through the speakers, but the input part doesn't seem to work, can anyone help me here?

Thanks,

Doug at Rough Magic Studios
brooklyn, Ny


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When I go to setup the soundcard, I can get the calibration sound as well as the test tone sound to come through the speakers


When you setup the soundcard by running the soundcard calibration routine, you should only have a single cable connecting the right channel line-out to the right channel line-in. That's it. No speakers or sound should be heard when doing this.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Worth checking whether REW is being fed the signal from the built-in audio, or whatever is set as the default in the audio preferences.


----------



## Paje (Feb 2, 2009)

roughmagicstudios said:


> Has anyone here successfully used REW with a Protools HD rig?


I would also like to know the answer to this question (I didn't see one in the replies below). If it is in the affirmative, please direct to any guide/instructions.

I am seeing (in WinXP) ~>









But no option to select in REW:









Thanks in advance.

~Paje


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You would need WDM drivers for REW to be able to access the interfaces. For room measurements you would get perfectly adequate results using the integrated soundcard.


----------



## Paje (Feb 2, 2009)

JohnM said:


> You would need WDM drivers for REW to be able to access the interfaces. For room measurements you would get perfectly adequate results using the integrated soundcard.


Thank you kindly for the reply John. I may have a workaround accessing the 192 via a USB S/PDIF connection as well. The reason I am searching for this type (ProTools HD) of solution is that my studio monitors and microphones (bal, phantom pwr, etc.,) are accessible/available. 









My sound card speakers are not of the same quality & I don't have a mini-port mic of any quality at all. I'm trying to avoid having to buy an additional mic just for this sole, one-time application. I'll figure it out one way or another. :cunning:

Cheers,
Paje


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't need (or want!) to use your soundcard speakers, you could patch your onboard soundcard line out to your mixer and route it to your monitors when you want to measure, similarly take a monitor feed from your mixer when using the mic input and connect it to your onboard line in.


----------

